# Black Friday (fortnight) sales



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Do distance selling rules apply to black friday sales, what I mean is, the prices get lower, so could you buy on day one then as they get to the last day apply for a refund and then buy at the lowest price.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Dunno Kev but BHS honoured that and look where it got them.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Do distance selling rules apply to black friday sales, what I mean is, the prices get lower, so could you buy on day one then as they get to the last day apply for a refund and then buy at the lowest price.


Black Friday (and indeed 'Cyber Monday') has no effect on your rights under the Distance Selling Regs mate AFAIK....

Therefore yes in principle (depending upon the item: there are some exceptions), you can buy and return within the stipulated time period if you find it cheaper elsewhere...

In fact some places are also extending their normal returns policy so that it takes in Christmas.

Graham :smile2:


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I bought one of those Karcher window vacs at B&Q on Wednesday (10% oldies discount) for £60 less the 10%. Got an email from B&Q yesterday to say the same thing is now £35 in their Black Friday event. It’s already been used before anyone asks. 

Grrrrrrrrrrrrr

Andy


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Buy the new one and take the other one back Andy, just say it keeps cutting out intermittently, no need to mention it's when you move the switch is there.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

You naughty boy Kev !!

Might just try it though :laugh::laugh:

Andy


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I would, it's them who are taking the wee wee.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Distance selling rules apply as normal regardless of it being Black Friday and yes, you can apply for a refund. One thing to bear in mind though is return postage costs that you may have to bear. Many retailers though will probably just refund the difference without having to go through the return process. Although Amazon don't announce it, they will refund the difference up to 30 days after a price reduction.

My heating at home is oil and each fill up is several hundred pounds. Something I've done a few times when the oil price has fallen in the week to 10 days between placing an order and delivery is to cancel the order and re-order with another supplier. A bit cheeky but the savings have been very large at times.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We had put some items into the Amazon basket and when I went to pay for them today to confirm the order one had gone up by 15% and the other was no longer available but was available at a price that was more than 30% greater......

Black Friday? That's my mood over such antics.....

Increasing prices like that is diabolical IMO unless it can be justified..... we are now buying from Debenhams so Amazon have lost out...... tuf!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Note to self. Never sell Kev or Andy anything!

Fraud is a serious crime init?


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi Andy

Sort of agree with Kev.

Buy another one and take it back as being the original, unused.

Regards

p-c


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

They try to mug us at the tills and online all year through, taking goods back is not unlawful to my knowledge so long as you have the receipt.

I went to Morrison's the other day, picked up a 1 kg box of cereal, £3, the shelf below had the same cereal 500g, £2.68 they punish people on low wages and the unwary.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> They try to mug us at the tills and online all year through,* taking goods back is not unlawful to my knowledge so long as you have the receipt.*
> 
> I went to Morrison's the other day, picked up a 1 kg box of cereal, £3, the shelf below had the same cereal 500g, £2.68 they punish people on low wages and the unwary.


It's not unlawful Kev but a retailer is under no compunction whatsoever in law to take goods back if you have simply changed your mind. They can refuse to do so if there is nothing wrong with the goods. Many retailers allow you to take goods back if you have changed your mind as they see it as good practice in order to retain your custom.

Obviously if goods are faulty or not fit for purpose, then you have full consumer rights...but a change of mind? No rights...

In terms of the second point you made regarding goods on the supermarket shelf that is why I posted the thread about the National Numeracy challenge...because some folks are unwary due to poor maths....

Mind you in true MHF style all it attracted was negative reasons why folks wouldn't take part...and then we wonder why people leave and subscription numbers are dropping!

Graham:serious:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Its fine to take goods back if there is something wrong with them but taking them back and claiming there is something wrong with it just to then go and buy it at a reduced price is in the same ball park as claiming on the insurance for stuff that you never had if you have been burgled or suffered some kind of damage. Both fraudulent but it seems to be the accepted norm these days. Another one is people paying for good and claiming they never received them. We all slag off scammers on ebay etc but this is just as bad IMO.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

GMJ said:


> Mind you in true MHF style all it attracted was negative reasons why folks wouldn't take part...and then we wonder why people leave and subscription numbers are dropping!


Excuse me! I opened another bottle of wine and got stuck in! There seemed to be a correlation between the wine bottle getting emptier and the questions getting harder and I'm still puzzling about that!


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

peribro said:


> Excuse me! I opened another bottle of wine and got stuck in!... There seemed to be a correlation between the wine bottle getting emptier and the questions getting harder and I'm still puzzling about that!


...and I thank you for it Pete:smile2:

Graham:smile2:


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Buy the new one and take the other one back Andy, just say it keeps cutting out intermittently, no need to mention it's when you move the switch is there.


I adopted a slight variation.

Bought a new one at my local store (£35) Then took it back to the original store I purchased it from with my original £60 receipt. In accordance with their stated policy, they refunded me! I did NOT tell them it was defective but I had purchased it as a present only to find someone else had beaten me to it. So they still had the (unopened) item to sell (at the lower price)

No fraud committed Barry!

Andy.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Mrplodd said:


> I adopted a slight variation.
> 
> Bought a new one at my local store (£35) Then took it back to the original store I purchased it from with my original £60 receipt. In accordance with their stated policy, they refunded me! I did NOT tell them it was defective but I had purchased it as a present only to find someone else had beaten me to it. So they still had the (unopened) item to sell (at the lower price)
> 
> ...


Yep nowt wrong with that if the store has a free and easy returns policy...such as M&S for example.

Personally I do not have a problem with returning goods in order to take advantage of a better price. Retailers are aware that it happens and tbh they allow the issue to arise in the first place. Retailers are not averse to playing all kinds of tricks to part us from our hard-earned so please allow us this one thing:wink2:

Graham :smile2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I wonder what the policy would be if you had told the truth and said "I have found it cheaper somewhere else" rather than use the present story. If its a no quibble returns policy it shouldnt be an issue really.


----------

